# Moebius '66 Catwoman shown with Batman



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

At NYCC shown, not sure if this has popped up before, ahyhoo... here you go.


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

Nice! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

They have those awesome "Catwoman Hips" perfected to excellence too!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

That is an awesome looking pair.
Oh - and the Batman model is pretty cool too


----------



## Scott J (Jun 21, 2000)

I love both of these kits. I'm hoping the transfer to styrene goes well. Most of the releases have lost something in the transition to plastic. Don't want to have to beg, borrow, and steal to get a resin copy of the heads someday. 

SJ


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Julie Newmar was always the Best Catwoman!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

It looks like optional parts for CW. Right hand with whip or firearm (partial to the whip myself) and mask with or without.
I wonder if the mask is a seperate part or if there's two heads that come with the kit?
I'm hoping the mask is a seperate part that way you could place on or remove when you want


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I know Batman's mask (the faceplate part) is separate to make it easier to paint the face.


----------



## geoffdude (Mar 31, 2009)

She looks good.


----------

